

Ask HN: Where do I look for Internships? - nxnfufunezn


======
jeffmould
Depends on the type of internship you are looking for and where you want to
work. Most technology companies offer internships, check the company website
or reach out to them to find out if they do and how to apply.

You can also look here:
[http://www.internships.com/](http://www.internships.com/)

------
dubin
The monthly "Who is Hiring" threads are a great resource. A lot of companies
have listings for interns. Here's this month's thread for reference:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996333)

